# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Descuento en tiendamagia

## tarodin

Puedo tener el descuento del 10% si voy en persona a la tienda? No me cae muy lejos de casa y así me ahorro los portes.

----------


## oskiper

Hola:

Acabo de contactarme con Mariano (el dueño de TiendaMagia) y me contó que la compra debería ser realizada por internet PERO puedes, en los detalles, aclarar que lo vas a retirar en persona.

Recuerda siempre poner en "comentarios" lo siguiente "aplicar descuento foro Magia Potagia"

----------


## Ming

Te aseguro que si vas en persona NO te hacen el descuento, debes pedirlo como bien dice Oskiper por internet, y luego, si quieres, lo vas a buscar en persona  :Wink1:

----------


## maximus

Pues sinceramente, esto nunca lo he entendido. 

La misma persona, participante del mismo foro, cliente de la misma tienda, que tenga descuento si hace la reserva por internet y que no lo tenga si va en persona, es algo que no entiendo.
¡Me gustaría que me lo explicaran! 

Se supone que creas más molestias si lo haces por internet que si lo compras en persona ¿no?, ya que entre otras cosas, debes molestarte en empaquetar, con el consecuente coste adicional del embalaje y la molestia que te causa el llevarlo a correos o el coste y la molestia de hacer la llamada a un mensajero para que te lo venga a buscar y remitirlo. Posteriormente, el cobro y demás, es algo que no es inmediato mientras que en la tienda, sí, aparte de seguro.

----------


## AHC

Maximus
Son diferentes formas de comercializacion ... si tienes oportunidad de pasar por tiendamagia pregunta personalmente a Mariano.
Seguramente tiene una respuesta para esto.

Abrazos
AHC

----------


## Ming

Pues yo no veo nunca a Mariano  :O11: 

Lo que puedes hacer es pedirlo por internet e irlo a pagar y buscar a la tienda, entonces creo que sí que te hacen el descuento  :Neutral:

----------


## mayico

si lo que quieres es ver cositas y ver que compras... lógicamente veo na tontería que te vuelvas a casa y hagas el pedido.
como tirón de oreja ya que de momento no leo, ni veo, ni escucho y mucho menos se me ocurre una explicación lógica... pues te diría que le des el tirón de orejas a lo "absurdo del tema", ¿cómo? sencillo, lleva un portatil con internet, compras y si te dice... no, el descuento es solo si lo hace por internet, pues... sacas el portatil y lo haces por internet, creeme, se lo tomarán a coña, o se molestarán pero... llegarán a la conclusión de lo "absurdo" del tema.

----------


## AHC

Para algunos puede paracer totalmente absurdo pero para otros es algo que hoy en dia es totalmente escencial como el mismiso aire que respiramos.

Como no tengo tiempo de ponerme a filosofar ahora voy a  pegar algo que encontre por ahi....leanlo (espero sea de su agrado) y despues me dicen si es algo "absurdo" o tiene su logica de ser por lo menos comercialmente hablando.
La fecha del escrito es algo vieja pero sirve igualmente para adentrarse en el mundo de la Estrategia Empresarial por Internet.

No es mi entencion con esto defender esta practica sino intentar hacer ver a aquellos que que dicen "absurdo" tiene una razon de ser sin pararme en ninguna de las dos veredas.

_Internet no ofrece una única fórmula aplicable por igual a cualquier          proyecto empresarial sino que depende necesariamente de las          características específicas de cada empresa. Para utilizar adecuadamente          esta tecnología, es necesario conocer la naturaleza de Internet y los          servicios que ofrece y, por tanto, ventajas, inconvenientes y          posibilidades actuales y futuras._
_Partiendo de ahí, Internet se puede plantear como un sistema de apoyo          a las líneas de negocio actuales de una empresa o como configuradora de          otras líneas nuevas. Pero, en cualquier caso, un elemento clave de          cualquier estrategia radica en el conocimiento de la naturaleza de la          empresa y de la dinámica y características del entorno, en este caso,          Internet y sus servicios._
_En la mayoría de las ocasiones este aspecto no se ha tenido en cuenta          y muchas empresas se han quedado en la oferta de información corporativa          sin hacer un planteamiento más desarrollado de su presencia en la red._
_Internet y su impacto en la empresa puede aprovecharse desde          diferentes aproximaciones:_
_a) La promoción de productos y servicios.
        b) La mejora tanto en rapidez como en eficacia y rentabilidad de las          comunicaciones externas e internas.
        c) La creación de un canal de marketing y ventas complementario o          alternativo.
        d) Un medio para la distribución y búsqueda de información y una          herramienta para mejorar el servicio a los clientes._


_Lo cierto es que las tendencias del mercado han impulsado a muchas          pequeñas, medianas y grandes empresas a adentrarse en el terreno de las          nuevas tecnologías de la información. Pero la ausencia de una          aproximación ordenada y metódica ha provocado falsas expectativas y          frustraciones en relación a Internet.

_
_Podemos afirmar que en la actualidad existen dos aproximaciones a la          red:
        - Como complemento de marketing y de los canales de comunicación          convencionales, que permite construir relaciones y fidelizarlas a través          de herramientas menos costosas y más efectivas.
        - como sistema para generar nuevas líneas de negocio._


_Ventajas de Internet para la empresa_ 
_Las ventajas que ofrece Internet a la empresa provienen de la          naturaleza de los servicios de Internet, la infraestructura que utiliza          y el potencial comunicativo e informativo de la Red. En este sentido, y          adelantando un concepto fundamental en Internet, la información es lo          que vende productos en la red. Las implicaciones directas de Internet en          la empresa se producen en:_
_a) La relación con el cliente: venta directa, mejora de los servicios          de atención e información y herramientas de fidelización... (concepto          Internet)
        b) La relación con proveedores, distribuidores y otras empresas de          nuestro sector: para la gestión empresarial, distribución de información          y control de la distribución ... (concepto Extranet)
        c) La relación dentro de la empresa, para mejorar de la comunicación          interna y gestión de la información, etc ... (concepto Intranet)_
_Internet permite acciones en las siguientes líneas:_
_a) Mejora de la comunicación en la empresa.
        b) Permite a sus miembros el acceso a la información sobre productos,          envío de órdenes de pedido, informes sobre la ejecución de ventas, etc,          todo desde un mismo sistema.
        c) Estimula la creación de grupos de trabajo virtuales para la solución          de problemas o la toma de decisiones.
        d) permite a los equipos de trabajo ponerse en contacto con expertos de          la misma área.
        e) permite a la gente desde cualquier lugar del mundo y durante las 24          horas del día encontrar dónde y cómo ponerse en contacto con una empresa          y con una persona.
        f) Facilita la creación de un eficiente sistema de trabajo transnacional          (diseño en Medellín, desarrollo en Bogotá y comercialización en Lima.)
        g) Posee la habilidad de crear un canal de comunicación directo con los          distribuidores comerciales y resto de los integrantes de la cadena de          distribución con el objetivo de documentar e informar.
        h) Provee un mecanismo más eficaz para integrar las necesidades de los          clientes con el desarrollo de los productos.
        i) provee nuevas oportunidades de negocio para la era digital._


_Herramienta de marketing y publicidad
        permite ofrecer productos y servicios a la medida de los individuos          antes que a un mercado de masas. Los usuarios acceden en busca de          contenidos específicos, por lo que la oportunidad de segmentar el          mercado es grande y, de ahí, la de crear relaciones con el usuario de          uno a uno. Además, la publicidad y su mensaje puede ser actualizado,          complementado o cambiado en cualquier momento, y la respuesta y          resultados de una oferta o de una campaña promocional son inmediatamente          cuantificables._


_Herramienta de venta directa
        La integración de las herramientas publicidad, marketing y venta en un          mismo sistema y la capacidad de alcanzar un target específico y de un          modo más barato es una de las claves de la venta en Internet. De ella se          extraen la posibilidad de tratar directamente con los clientes y de          ofrecer por tanto un mejor servicio._

_Abrirse a mercados hasta la fecha inalcanzables
        La ausencia de barreras espaciales y temporales permite crear puntos de          venta accesibles desde cualquier lugar del mundo y orientados por la          búsqueda de productos y servicios con independencia de cuál es su lugar          de fabricación y desarrollo._


_Fuente.http://www.gestiopolis.com
_


Saludos
AHC

----------


## Ritxi

> Pues yo no veo nunca a Mariano


 
Pues siempre esta por ahí, eso si escondido en el altillo  :001 302: 


Supongo que les es más fácil y rápido empaquetar en almacen que no atender directamente al público.

----------


## larap

Supongo que lo que se quiere es fomentar el habito de realizar pedidos a través de internet, pero tambien tiene razón mayico. Si vives cerca, o te puedes acercar con metro ¿para qué hacer el pedido por internet?

Seran cosas del marketing.

UN SALUDO.

----------


## mayico

aún todo lo escribo por nuestro amigo AHC, tengo que decir que no he leido en ningún lugar que suceda algo por hacer un descuento en la tienda, ni que se gane mas si se hace por internet ni nada parecido.

quiero decir, que si estoy en la tienda y soy de magiapotagia... no se porque no pueden hacer el descuento.

a ver... que yo me quejo y no soy de barcelona ni cerca vamos, mas bien de Melilla, me pilla leeeeeeeeeejossssssssss, y mira que los gastos de envio me cuestan la vida entera vamos, no se si alguien paga mas que yo en gastos de envio mas lo de contrareembolso... madre mia unos cuarenta euros en gastos.

pero bueno eso es otro tema.

me refiero a que no entiendo eso solamente. por eso me parecería absurdo que te dijesen... no... no te puedo hacer el descuento porque no lo has hecho por internet.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola 

Sólo aclarar que las promociones que de momento hay en el foro son para las compras realizadas a través de internet. Ahora si, tal como se aclaro no hay ningún problema si haces el pedido por internet y lo pasas a recoger por la tienda. 

Lo hacemos asi porque para nosotros tal como se comentó en el hilo y es mucho más fácil preparar los articulos en almacen y sólo cobrar cuando los vienen a buscar, que despachar en la tienda. También somos una tienda que principalmente trabaja con la compra online y nos interesa promocionar esto y es por estas razones que premiamos con el descuento la compra realizada de esta manera.

----------


## tarodin

Me gustaría pagarlo antes de pasar a recogerlo, ya que no iría yo.
He intentado usar paypal pero me sale a pagar el precio sin descuento.

Alguna idea?

----------


## Ritxi

El descuento te lo abonan más tarde

----------


## tarodin

como lo hacen?

----------


## Ritxi

Te lo ingresan en tu cuenta.

No se si el Paypal funciona igual, enviales un mensaje a tiendamagia y que te resuelvan exactamente tu duda

----------


## antonio blake

Si tienes portatil, acercate a tiendamagia, ves lo que te gusta y desde alli te conectas a internet y realizas el pedido al instante  :302:  :302:  .

----------


## jhg

Pues, por absurdo que parezca, al final solo es marketin, nada del otro mundo, es como cuando una compañia de telefonia tiene una oferta si te pasas de tu operador a ellos, pero si lo que haces es comprar una SIM nueva, no te dan la oefrta.

----------

